# carmelo not a good fit for nuggets?



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

what is all this talk about him not being a good fit. i love them, but the nuggets were one of the worst offensive teams ever last season. from what i can see they desperately need someone who can come in and contribute right away with some scoring, and anthony can do just that.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Yes, Carmelo would bring offense to the team. Hopefully White or Tskita will be able to play SG. I think at least one of those two will probably be traded. Also, don't rule out the possibility that the Nuggets may end up dealing the pick.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Well I'm very confused. Nuggets = Horrible last season. Melo' has star potential. The Nuggets have the 3rd pick to draft a possible star in Melo. Isn't this the exact point of the lottery? Get a good player for a bad team... why is there all this trade talk?

Can the Nuggets please just pick Melo and build. Instead of trading it and helping another franchise. Well, at least if they do trade it they arn't like the Clippers.. who actually develop the player for a few years before they let them go.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>W1Z0C0Z</b>!
> Well I'm very confused. Nuggets = Horrible last season. Melo' has star potential. The Nuggets have the 3rd pick to draft a possible star in Melo. Isn't this the exact point of the lottery? Get a good player for a bad team... why is there all this trade talk?
> 
> Can the Nuggets please just pick Melo and build. Instead of trading it and helping another franchise. Well, at least if they do trade it they arn't like the Clippers.. who actually develop the player for a few years before they let them go.


Yeah, but let's not forget they could get major talent in return for the pick. I'm sure some teams out there are willing to give future picks, players, and even picks in this years draft.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

whats the problem?

we pick 3rd.

we are getting melo.

done deal.

whats wrong?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I tihnk he's a good fit 4 him but hes a great fit 4 the pistons, and they shouldnt pass him up, that's my only issue.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> I tihnk he's a good fit 4 him but hes a great fit 4 the pistons, and they shouldnt pass him up, that's my only issue.


well take that up with brown, dumars and the pistons. we cant control what they do.


----------



## MadFace (Jul 12, 2002)

*One More time*

The Pistons need size and low post scoring Then a SF to replace Micheal Curry in they lineup. That's why Darko is going to be picked. Pick Melo and be very happy about it. It could be worse: It could be last year and you could be getting Mike Dunleavy :sour: 
I would have been happy as hell had the Pistons got #3 and Melo.


----------

